# People need to contribute



## katjim00

So as I look at the current page in the rod building section I notice posts that have over 600 views. Which means there are a lot of people that build rod looking at this forum. But there is very little contribution. I was just talking with a fellow 2Cool rod builder through PM that people on here just look and take information and only a handful contribute or post their builds. This in my view is unacceptable.

In order for this area to be helpful to people more than 5 or 6 of us need to contribute. I see people ask questions all the time and never see any of their builds. WHY?????? If you think your work is not good enough to post well you are wrong. Everyone can learn from what you did or tell you what you did wrong and offer suggestions on how to make it better the next time. 

Not one build I have ever done has been perfect or anywhere near it. But I post pics up so others can get ideas. Or see something new they want to try. I personally don't care if you like my build or not as I am looking for ZERO compliments. I want others to see different things and use those ideas and expand them on their own builds. Hell you can copy me if you like....does not hurt my feelings or pizz me off. The point is to grow as a hobbyist or whatever you want to call yourself.


We need more than 5 people posting builds or pictures in progress. I put together a picture tutorial on building grips like I do. It is posted on several Facebook rod building groups. I have had several people contact me on there to help them out further. I gladly do because that is how people do things and get better. I have not posted it on 2Cool because I just feel so many visit this forum and take info and don't give back.


To end my rant....people post up your junk, post up your ok, post up your great. Just post up something. Don't just ask questions and give nothing back. If you ask a question and I look back at your posts and see all you do is ask and don't answer.....well I will not try and answer your question to help you out. 5-10 people answering questions on threads that have 600 views is just pathetic.


----------



## johnsons1480

Couldnâ€™t agree more, and I appreciate you saying it. This is where I learned to build, and I feel an obligation to share everything I do here because of that. I wish others would do the same


----------



## 1fisher77316

The people who build get valuable information here. Myself, I simply look and enjoy what I see. In a past life when I was much younger I built rods and found it immensely rewarding. I laugh and say that was the only time in my life that I felt like I had some artistic talent. I'm older now and my eyes just haven't been good enough to do a decent job for almost 25 years. Keep up the good work. I really liked your latest rod. Just a personal note. When I started rod building there definitely were not any of these beautiful graphite or composite blanks. These blanks are things of beauty.I started building because I lived in a small town and liked to fish with ultralight spinning tackle. Those rods weren't available but I could buy the blanks and make what I wanted. Then I started building long rods that were cut down fly rod blanks for wading the shallows in South Texas. It was a lot of fun. I'll look forward to seeing more of your work.
1Fisher77316


----------



## fishinguy

I still look but I haven't done any recent builds. I have been too busy fishing.

I have a big pile of repairs that I need to do and I have been eyeballing a snapper build but I have not had my building kit out in a few months now.


----------



## kneekap

I suppose you could say I am one of those psyched out recreational builders who wouldn't have the nerve to post photos of the rods they build. The ones I see appear to be from professional rod builders. Wayyyy out of my class. Been building rods for about ten years and believe I have a bit of knowledge on the subject. I enjoy seeing those super fancy rods posted too. Mark me down as guilty on all charges...


----------



## txbritman

Wow Katjim00, that was a rant! I hope you feel better, I know I don't. I feel like I often do when I visit 2cool; so often seeing positives turned into negatives with judgement, accusation, and condescension. Did ya'll know that 2cool's users are infamous for this in the nationwide fishing community? What a sad thing too, because it is also recognized that it could be a large gathering of people all in this great hobby of fishing together. I'm sure you mean well and you are clearly wanting to build the community.


Just yesterday I visited the rod building forum for the first time and added to those viewers. I have been thinking of building rods for the first time, with my son and daughter. He wants Lego Nexo Knights and she wants my Little Pony themes! I must say I am not encouraged to post now. 


But, I'll bite and give it a try. For ease and convivence I was thinking about getting a basic Mudhole building kit, what do ya'll think? 


Now that I'm thinking about this question though, I'll probably get a lecture for highjacking this thread with my question. Oh well.


----------



## katjim00

txbritman said:


> Wow Katjim00, that was a rant! I hope you feel better, I know I don't. I feel like I often do when I visit 2cool; so often seeing positives turned into negatives with judgement, accusation, and condescension. Did ya'll know that 2cool's users are infamous for this in the nationwide fishing community? What a sad thing too, because it is also recognized that it could be a large gathering of people all in this great hobby of fishing together. I'm sure you mean well and you are clearly wanting to build the community.
> 
> Just yesterday I visited the rod building forum for the first time and added to those viewers. I have been thinking of building rods for the first time, with my son and daughter. He wants Lego Nexo Knights and she wants my Little Pony themes! I must say I am not encouraged to post now.
> 
> But, I'll bite and give it a try. For ease and convivence I was thinking about getting a basic Mudhole building kit, what do ya'll think?
> 
> Now that I'm thinking about this question though, I'll probably get a lecture for highjacking this thread with my question. Oh well.


Well let me start off by saying that I read your post over an hour ago, so this is not a knee jerk reaction.

If what I said about people contributing hurt your feelings and made you feel bad, well then sir you have far bigger issues to deal with.

When all you have is people that want to take and give nothing then after a while all you have is nothing. Pretty easy concept to understand. A simple example fish limits. People used to just keep everything and deplete the natural resource. Someone had to step up and pizz people off and legally limit how many fish one could keep. If not all the takers, you know the people that don't give back, would have just wiped certain species of fish out of existence.

Just because you are new does not mean you can not contribute. But it appears that you feel you should be able to get all the information you want or think you need and its okay not to return the favor.

If 2Cool is infamous for such things nation wide and it seems to bother you so much why come on here?

This is not a lecture. You responded to my post as it struck a nerve in you. It does not hurt my feelings at all. You stated what you wanted to state and I personally am fine with it. We have different opinions on this...not life shattering for me. And no you did not hijack the thread at all. What you wrote was related to what you read.

As for the mudhole kit personally I would get with Lance over at Swampland and have him walk you through what you need. It will be more customized to your needs versus Mudholes which will be more generic.

Good luck. And if you have questions please ask, but remember to give back and try and help someone else on here. Because without people posting and helping...this forum would be useless


----------



## Fishsurfer

Your lucky its not the other way around, its a real heartache to be a Brony.


----------



## katjim00

kneekap said:


> I suppose you could say I am one of those psyched out recreational builders who wouldn't have the nerve to post photos of the rods they build. The ones I see appear to be from professional rod builders. Wayyyy out of my class. Been building rods for about ten years and believe I have a bit of knowledge on the subject. I enjoy seeing those super fancy rods posted too. Mark me down as guilty on all charges...


kneecap I have been building rods for just over 4 years now. I do this in my "free" time so I don't do this for a living. Everyones skills develop at different rates dependent on many variables. I have seen bad builds and I have seen spectacular builds and stuff in between. Do not feel you can not post up what you built or what you are working on. Pictures give ideas to others. Someone might even be able to tell you how to make something better. And as a custom crafter of anything you should always want to get better no matter how many you make.

People have pointed out my mistakes and I have asked them too. It made me better at it. I still have a lot to learn and a lot of things I am not good at that I struggle with. I post it all up lol


----------



## katjim00

fishinguy said:


> I still look but I haven't done any recent builds. I have been too busy fishing.
> 
> I have a big pile of repairs that I need to do and I have been eyeballing a snapper build but I have not had my building kit out in a few months now.


Don't rub it in...only been fishing 4 times this year. Work, family, weather, and life has kept me off the water.

Build that snapper rod


----------



## katjim00

fishsurfer said:


> your lucky its not the other way around, its a real heartache to be a brony.


hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## txbritman

katjim00 said:


> Well let me start off by saying that I read your post over an hour ago, so this is not a knee jerk reaction.
> 
> If what I said about people contributing hurt your feelings and made you feel bad, well then sir you have far bigger issues to deal with.
> 
> When all you have is people that want to take and give nothing then after a while all you have is nothing. Pretty easy concept to understand. A simple example fish limits. People used to just keep everything and deplete the natural resource. Someone had to step up and pizz people off and legally limit how many fish one could keep. If not all the takers, you know the people that don't give back, would have just wiped certain species of fish out of existence.
> 
> Just because you are new does not mean you can not contribute. But it appears that you feel you should be able to get all the information you want or think you need and its okay not to return the favor.
> 
> If 2Cool is infamous for such things nation wide and it seems to bother you so much why come on here?
> 
> This is not a lecture. You responded to my post as it struck a nerve in you. It does not hurt my feelings at all. You stated what you wanted to state and I personally am fine with it. We have different opinions on this...not life shattering for me. And no you did not hijack the thread at all. What you wrote was related to what you read.
> 
> As for the mudhole kit personally I would get with Lance over at Swampland and have him walk you through what you need. It will be more customized to your needs versus Mudholes which will be more generic.
> 
> Good luck. And if you have questions please ask, but remember to give back and try and help someone else on here. Because without people posting and helping...this forum would be useless


Um, again, wow, okay, I was trying to be nice in the way I said things, but bro, you started this thread by being all butthurt and entitled about demanding reciprocity for your giving out information. Dude, you don't get to determine what people do or don't do or what is acceptable. Your original post, while again I'm sure well intended, is condemned by your own response to me. Way to go on harming the community you claim to want to build. Sounds like you simply want to build an awe for yourself.


----------



## katjim00

txbritman said:


> Um, again, wow, okay, I was trying to be nice in the way I said things, but bro, you started this thread by being all butthurt and entitled about demanding reciprocity for your giving out information. Dude, you don't get to determine what people do or don't do or what is acceptable. Your original post, while again I'm sure well intended, is condemned by your own response to me. Way to go on harming the community you claim to want to build. Sounds like you simply want to build an awe for yourself.


Yep you figured me out lol....butthurt hahahahaha. Okay continue to be a lurker and take from everyone. Whatever you want to do.


----------



## txbritman

katjim00 said:


> Yep you figured me out lol....butthurt hahahahaha. Okay continue to be a lurker and take from everyone. Whatever you want to do.


To reference something I heard recently, if you think people who read posts and don't reply are taking anything, you might have larger issues to deal with. Take care and refill your Xanax prescription.


----------



## katjim00

Bye Bye


----------



## jreynolds

I jump on this forum from time to time, but donâ€™t always comment. Iâ€™ve been building for a little over 5 years now. Often times, the advice Iâ€™d give regarding a fab question,has already been provided. When I look back at when I first started, a big part of my success was because of the atta boys and direction I got from this forum from the vets. Thanks for bringing this up sir, Iâ€™ll be more conscious about posting.


----------



## Swampland

People learned a lot from this forum. Itâ€™s been busy and active for several years and was a lot of fun. A couple of well known and respected rod builders passed away and things started to slip downhill. I like Jim would like to see it like it was. I made a lot of friends from this forum and would like to make and get to know more people here. 
Iâ€™ve been a sponsor here for at least 6 or 7 year. I donâ€™t come here, like some sponsors do and always try to sell something. Some sponsors post sales but donâ€™t contribute a **** thing to this group. I like to be able to say that I contribute, try to help and if someone needs something Iâ€™m here if they want to purchase from me. I consider everyone here a friend, not just a customer.


----------



## fishinguy

katjim00 said:


> Don't rub it in...only been fishing 4 times this year. Work, family, weather, and life has kept me off the water.
> 
> Build that snapper rod


I built all bay rods too but I have been mostly offshore fishing, I figure if I build my snapper rod then I will only bay fish LOL.

I also took my folding table down to my beach place so I have no where to setup. I might just go get it back or buy another one this week. I have about 15 rods I need to repair. Then I can start working on that snapper build.

What kind of blank do you think would be similar to the Shimano Terez?


----------



## katjim00

There was a guy in Panama that wanted me to build him a rod. He was using a Terez I believe that was med light and still thought it was too heavy for what he was throwing. But he was bringing in big fish like 25-35 lb average size. I have not found anything I would use yet. Don't those blanks have a really small diameter?


----------



## Greatwhite

Good point. I started building steady about three years ago but have dabbled with it for closer to 6 years. I do get on here time to time just to skim and see others work. Info wise I think I lean more on blank suggestions on here than anywhere.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

I'm guilty of lurking here from time to time and not contributing anymore, but you and Lance who both know me personally know I haven't been building the last couple of years, so I quit contributing because I didn't have anything to "backup" anything in the way of recent builds to help support any comments or suggestions I might have had for someone.

But having said that... Brandon and I are doing a "build-off" here soon against each other and then I have a couple of rods that I need to get out, one being for Lance. I'm hoping to start posting up again soon and get back into the swing of things like it used to be around here a couple of years ago.


----------



## capt.dru

I know I'm guilty of that too. I haven't built many rods since I moved and lost some of my rod building stuff during Harvey. I am about to start building again and will post as I complete rods. This is a great place for information and I have met some great people on here that have helped me since I first started in 2010. I will try to be more active on here going forward. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## jimj100

First, I miss goags. Great builder and contributor . 
To all builders of all levels, even if the wrap is not fancy or new in any way, seeing color combos and choices is always helpful. Even if it's a simple guide under wrap and over wrap, how the guide and 2 wraps and blank work is a great resource. Cp or no cp, brand, a or d. All great contributions to the forum from a simple beginners guide wrap.


----------



## katjim00

Yep I miss Jerry on here too.


----------



## Tony06

Haven't been doing any building since the last rod i posted, but i did get inspired by Adams Mahi reel seat and painted a rifle. Hope to get back to building after the summer.


----------



## fishinguy

katjim00 said:


> There was a guy in Panama that wanted me to build him a rod. He was using a Terez I believe that was med light and still thought it was too heavy for what he was throwing. But he was bringing in big fish like 25-35 lb average size. I have not found anything I would use yet. Don't those blanks have a really small diameter?


It will be for bottom dropping usually with an 6-10oz weight fishing 40lb-50lb mono. I like the weight, grip and reel seat of the Terez. They do have a smaller diameter considering their purpose. I'd like to find a nice light weight option for snapper fishing to pair up with an Avet.

I didn't see any blanks at FTU that really compared. I might just buy the Terez unless I can come across another blank that looks appealing.


----------



## doublezer6

I think it's important to remember the 80/20 rule (aka the Pareto principle). As we see over and over in all aspects of daily life, 80% of a specific outcome or event can be observed from only 20% of the overall group. In this case, it is probably safe to say that 80% of the posts and content on this forum are coming from only about 20% or less of the total people viewing and utilizing these forums.

It's important that we look upon this assumption with a positive mentality. While I agree with the sentiment of the original post, the negative verbiage doesn't really help to serve the intent of the post, which I assume is to encourage people to contribute more. This was evident in the back-and-forth we saw thereafter.

Personally, I haven't contributed much because I haven't done much. I've only built a few rods since starting last year, not really anything I'm super proud of yet either. Regardless, I find this forum and the active members of it to have been a great resource for getting questions answered when I run into issues and while planning my next build. And in the meantime, I lurk around and read posts to hopefully learn something new that I can apply to a future build.

My bet would be that there are a lot of people such as myself, only occasionally build and have little to contribute back on a regular basis, that are doing similar lurking.


----------



## katjim00

doublezer6 said:


> I think it's important to remember the 80/20 rule (aka the Pareto principle). As we see over and over in all aspects of daily life, 80% of a specific outcome or event can be observed from only 20% of the overall group. In this case, it is probably safe to say that 80% of the posts and content on this forum are coming from only about 20% or less of the total people viewing and utilizing these forums.
> 
> It's important that we look upon this assumption with a positive mentality. While I agree with the sentiment of the original post, the negative verbiage doesn't really help to serve the intent of the post, which I assume is to encourage people to contribute more. This was evident in the back-and-forth we saw thereafter.
> 
> Personally, I haven't contributed much because I haven't done much. I've only built a few rods since starting last year, not really anything I'm super proud of yet either. Regardless, I find this forum and the active members of it to have been a great resource for getting questions answered when I run into issues and while planning my next build. And in the meantime, I lurk around and read posts to hopefully learn something new that I can apply to a future build.
> 
> My bet would be that there are a lot of people such as myself, only occasionally build and have little to contribute back on a regular basis, that are doing similar lurking.


If only a handful of people contribute, those few people will get tired of answering questions. When that happens they will quit helping and when they quit you will be left with no one.

As for negative verbiage, well I guess its all in how you take things. Some people can handle the truth without it being sugar coated to make people feel like they are not being picked on. Other people cannot. I am not a sugar coat person, I tell it like it is. I have far more respect for someone that just tells me what is wrong and how they think it should be fixed, than the person that can't speak their mind because they don't want to hurt my feelings. For me, logic prevails over feelings, and logically tackling a situation head on is usually the best method.

Obviously, as can easily be seen, there has been more activity and more posting. Tony posted a pic of a gun he painted, or had painted which was inspired by work from another builder that paints. Even the stuff you are not proud of could help someone. Even if it is an example of what not to do, that helps. Or others with more skill and knowledge can help you to correct what you don't like.

As with anything you do in life you should try and do the best you can. The reality is that sometimes your best is still not what you want. So in rod building, I feel you should never settle. So cut off and redo and make it like you want. I have spent hours on a wrap and it was not what I wanted....razor blade it off and start over. I have a lot of pride in my work and I just won't let it out my door if its not up to the standard I set for myself. But that is how I approach everything I do. Everyone has their own sets of standards. Mine are mine and yours are yours.


----------



## katjim00

Tony06 said:


> Haven't been doing any building since the last rod i posted, but i did get inspired by Adams Mahi reel seat and painted a rifle. Hope to get back to building after the summer.


Did you paint that? Although not my cup of tea for a gun, the work is awesome. And the concept could be a little niche in the market of guns. Very cool idea. How does it hold up on the barrel with the heat?


----------



## Tony06

katjim00: It holds up well. I used high temp primer as a base and then used water based automotive base coat and urethane clear. Since it is only a 22 the barrel shouldn't see super high temps.


----------



## JimG

I am guilty, I guess. Longtime 2 Cooler, been building rods for 30 years. I look at this forum a lot, but almost never "contribute". Some amazing work out there, I love looking at the beautiful rods you guys make. They are art. I usually have nothing to contribute, so I keep my mouth shut most of the time. I build mostly for charity events, (FFA, Chamber and Rotary events, etc.). And personal use. (I have also taught many youngsters how to build rods.) I build simple and light tools. No marbling, no acrylic, no fancy wraps. I rarely use more than one color thread. I use off the shelf reel seats and grips. Nothing I could add would be of interest. So, if it is OK, I will continue to peruse this forum in silence. Y'all keep up the fantastic work, I love seeing them!


----------



## katjim00

JimG said:


> I am guilty, I guess. Longtime 2 Cooler, been building rods for 30 years. I look at this forum a lot, but almost never "contribute". Some amazing work out there, I love looking at the beautiful rods you guys make. They are art. I usually have nothing to contribute, so I keep my mouth shut most of the time. I build mostly for charity events, (FFA, Chamber and Rotary events, etc.). And personal use. (I have also taught many youngsters how to build rods.) I build simple and light tools. No marbling, no acrylic, no fancy wraps. I rarely use more than one color thread. I use off the shelf reel seats and grips. Nothing I could add would be of interest. So, if it is OK, I will continue to peruse this forum in silence. Y'all keep up the fantastic work, I love seeing them!


30 years of building...you have a lot to offer.


----------



## O&G-HAND

I use Tapatalk and if I see kewl pics then I stop in and have a look. It might be that thereâ€™s many more just like myself. I can say I know zero about building a rod, but itâ€™s kewl to read about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24

O&G-HAND said:


> I use Tapatalk and if I see kewl pics then I stop in and have a look. It might be that thereâ€™s many more just like myself. I can say I know zero about building a rod, but itâ€™s kewl to read about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. I donâ€™t know the first thing about building rods nor have time if I wanted but like seeing some of the different true customs. I bought a couple of these legit one of a kinda rods from guys that donâ€™t advertise to selll them but I asked.


----------



## boom!

I got nuthin....


----------



## JimG

katjim00 said:


> 30 years of building...you have a lot to offer.


Thanks, but not really. You guys are way more advanced than I will ever be.

I will contribute one thing, though: You rod builders have a unique skillset. Share it. Buy some bargain blanks and components, build some rods and donate them in your favorite charity's fundraiser. You cannot believe how much these handmade rods bring in charity events. Mine, as simple as they are, regularly earn 300-400 bucks for the charity. I am always humbled by the reception they get. Your church/school/lodge fundraisers will benefit from your generosity a hundred fold! Try it, you will see.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## katjim00

For the people that don't build by all means look. If you see a builder that built something you like and are interested in having them build you one or a dozen contact them You are not the people I am trying to get to post their work. But if builders don't post up their work you will never see it. That's all part of it.

As for donation rods....yes that is great to do. I have built a few donation rods. And even built donation rods for another builder that life had him to busy to be able to build what he donated.


----------



## bill

I read often, couple times a week. I don't build rods. I treat them more as works of art and I love to see what others can build. Most times I just give greens to members on their work.


----------



## jreynolds

If there is someone out there looking to start building or looking for more resources, I have two books that Iâ€™d be willing to pass along. One is from Dale Clemens and the other from Billy V. If interested, shoot me a pm and we can work out shipping or pick up arrangements.


----------



## Speckled

I'm guilty of reading this forum and asking questions about builds. I haven't posted anything in awhile, to tell the truth, I've not built a rod lately. Last few rods I built were sometime last year. Built a rod for SIL and a couple for two grand kids. Nothing very fancy. Need to get back to building. Still learning this rod building stuff.


----------



## alldaylong

jimj100 said:


> First, I miss goags. Great builder and contributor .
> To all builders of all levels, even if the wrap is not fancy or new in any way, seeing color combos and choices is always helpful. Even if it's a simple guide under wrap and over wrap, how the guide and 2 wraps and blank work is a great resource. Cp or no cp, brand, a or d. All great contributions to the forum from a simple beginners guide wrap.


_I miss him (Goags) too. Great guy and an awesome builder and was always willing to help with suggestions, comments and instructions. I guess many of us were touched by Jim's comments, for me it's more technical than intentional. I've tried posting pics of my work but keep getting error messages. I've contacted the Admins and hadn't gotten a response from them. I will recommit to making another effort and definitely get more involved. _


----------



## Speckled

Jerry P. (Goags) is definitely missed around here on this forum and 2Cool in general. He was a very good guy. I've got PM where I asked him questions about rod building and he was always very helpful. Not only that, but his builds and thread work were awesome (weaves). I know he's catching them up above.


----------



## pknight6

Might be lots of people like me. I don't build, but have (am) considered it. But, I do like to look at what people with more talent/patience than me can do. If and when I do, I'll be sure to post about it.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

katjim, I understand what you're wanting to do. Getting builders with experience to share what they know with the 2cool rod builders is a great idea. You may have have a few experienced builders that you reach and get on board. But you may be mis-reading the stats. May be a lot of browsers, builders with very little experience and not enough confidence to actually "contribute" (me), and many other folks that don't have the knowledge and experience you and others do. I have only built 2 rods. If I can get over a few health issues, I want to build a few more but not looking to build and sell. Keep sharing what you know and hopefully you will get a few others to contribute that haven't done so. I really enjoy looking at most of the really nice custom rods built and posted on 2cool.


----------



## Permit Rat

JimG said:


> I am guilty, I guess. Longtime 2 Cooler, been building rods for 30 years. I look at this forum a lot, but almost never "contribute". Some amazing work out there, I love looking at the beautiful rods you guys make. They are art. I usually have nothing to contribute, so I keep my mouth shut most of the time. I build mostly for charity events, (FFA, Chamber and Rotary events, etc.). And personal use. (I have also taught many youngsters how to build rods.) I build simple and light tools. No marbling, no acrylic, no fancy wraps. I rarely use more than one color thread. I use off the shelf reel seats and grips. Nothing I could add would be of interest. So, if it is OK, I will continue to peruse this forum in silence. Y'all keep up the fantastic work, I love seeing them!


This is me also....except for me, it is closer to 50 years, than 30. I started building with the old book by Dale Clemens, back about 1970 (48 years ago) when there was no such thing as graphite and no such thing as a high-build epoxy. Fiberglass blank options were less than one tenth of what they are today. Reel seats were either aluminum or chrome/brass. OH....and like most of y'all, I was engrossed in fancy wraps......but back then there wasn't much more than a simple diamond wrap or a chevron wrap. What you guys do today is amazing.

Then as a semi commercial builder, 90% of my rods were for Keys guides (myself included) and neither of us wanted/needed fancy butt wraps at all. As a member of the G Loomis guides' program, this was fly rods only. They didn't even make a salt water spinning or casting rod. When Loomis began to market their blanks, the spinning and casting rods I built, were naturally made to look like their factory fly rods, such that I had "matching" tackle in my boats.

Somewhere I think I still have Dale's rod building book, and I would have to consult it, just to make one of those old basic butt wraps.

Where I could be most helpful to others, would possibly be in blank selection. I know a lot of you would be amazed at the power of the blanks we used in Florida, for even 6 or 8 lb. mono. (yes, MONO....NOT braid!) But again, here in Texas, a lot of that goes out the window, only because of the fish we most commonly target and the methods we use to catch them. Most all our rods would fail miserably, if we actually put the amount of pressure on them that the new braided lines afford us. Trout, snook, redfish and flounder, don't fight like a lot of the Florida species (billfish, mackerels and tunas) so hefty rods are not needed and more emphasis is rightfully placed on ease of presentation of a bait or lure.

Anyway, that's why I do not post more. As already said, I don't do fancy wraps and there's really nothing to show.


----------



## katjim00

Lots of responses and over 1000 views. 

Folks the idea was to get people that don't post to start posting. Regardless of your experience or time building. Your current skill level is not what this is about. It's about showing others that everyone starts somewhere and that new people should post up their builds so other new people can see it. More experienced builder will be able to help you learn from your mistakes so your next build is better.

It's about helping others.

Now for the people that say they really don't have anything to offer. Well if that's how you feel then that's how you feel I guess. Even the simplest build can offer something to someone. 

And for people that don't build and just like looking at the custom built rods, please continue to look. This post was not directed to you as you do not build so it would be a little difficult for you to contribute in that aspect. But, if you see stuff you like that is posted comment on the post. Tell the builder you like their style or their color choices. As a builder that is feedback on their work. If you like a design aspect but dislike the color combos say something....but be respectful. Ask why the color combo as it might have been specifically requested even though the colors clash.


----------



## jimj100

katjim00 said:


> Lots of responses and over 1000 views.
> 
> Folks the idea was to get people that don't post to start posting. Regardless of your experience or time building. Your current skill level is not what this is about. It's about showing others that everyone starts somewhere and that new people should post up their builds so other new people can see it. More experienced builder will be able to help you learn from your mistakes so your next build is better.
> 
> It's about helping others.
> 
> Now for the people that say they really don't have anything to offer. Well if that's how you feel then that's how you feel I guess. Even the simplest build can offer something to someone.
> 
> And for people that don't build and just like looking at the custom built rods, please continue to look. This post was not directed to you as you do not build so it would be a little difficult for you to contribute in that aspect. But, if you see stuff you like that is posted comment on the post. Tell the builder you like their style or their color choices. As a builder that is feedback on their work. If you like a design aspect but dislike the color combos say something....but be respectful. Ask why the color combo as it might have been specifically requested even though the colors clash.


ya know, i would say, if you see something well done on a commercial rod, off the shelf, etc, i sure wouldn't mind seeing it posted here either. It could be some like a comfortalbe grip placement, some cool color combo, etc. I agree that u do NOT need to post a completed custom masterpiece to contribute.


----------



## Swampland

jimj100 said:


> ya know, i would say, if you see something well done on a commercial rod, off the shelf, etc, i sure wouldn't mind seeing it posted here either. It could be some like a comfortalbe grip placement, some cool color combo, etc. I agree that u do NOT need to post a completed custom masterpiece to contribute.


There are a whole lot of factory rods being built now with components that weâ€™ve just in the last two or three years been buying to decorate our rods. Some of those factory rods are works of art, especially the rods coming from Japan. They were well ahead of their time when it comes to trim rings, painted seats, wider seats and other good stuff. 
I cringe when I hear someone ragging out factory rods in favor of their own custom rods. Especially when theyâ€™ve been only building a short time. Some of those Japanese factory rods puts lots of our own rods to shame.


----------



## ParadoxJim

I'm guilty of lurking, too. I check in from time to time to see what's on the board, occassionally complimenting a build or rarely offering up help.

I have been building for years, though much less now than I used to. Life seems to get in the way of relaxing and doing those things that we enjoy doing. I have one rod sitting by the door waiting to go out to a customer and a matched pair in various stages of completion. I'll have to take some pics and post them up.

Thanks for keeping this board worth visiting!


----------



## katjim00

Thanks ParadoxJim. Hope to see some pics\


----------



## B&C

I've built about a dozen rods and find it quite addicting. I'm getting more and more request from friends/family and I'm getting better. It's all about the blanks and my work is embarrassing compared to the works of art that get posted on here. I've learned a lot checking this forum daily.


----------

